
Ask HN: What problem does Facebook (website) solve today? - siddharthgdas
When it started it was solving a problem but now with whatsapp, slack and twitter, what problem is it solving?
======
brudgers
For me, Facebook solves the problem of maintaining loose social relationships
by reducing the effort involved. It replaces updating an address book and
sending holiday cards and the more recent practice emailing photos...and it
removes a dependency on other people doing so.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Old Friends Senior Dog Sanctuary is not on any of those.

------
ankurdhama
Humans desire to feel special in their social circle.

